# Waves to Wine



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

Hey folks,

Anyone participated in Waves to Wine (BikeMS) in the past? I'm looking at starting to try to get things arranged. I'm looking at doing the 50/40 Sat/Sun, but it's been a while since I've done anything as such.

How are the 'training plans' and whatnot leading up to the event? Do they give you a pretty decent variety to be able to get in shape for the event?

thanks in advance,
Andy


----------

